# Gen. Choi Hong Hi



## Danny (Jun 16, 2002)

It is with great sadness that I learn Gen. Choi Hong Hi passed away at 20.35 hours on 15th. June 2002.

The art of Taekwon-Do that he created has had a profound positive influance on my life and the life of many others.  I am greatful that I had the chance to meet and learn from him.  Although he may be gone his legacy will continue.

Taekwon


----------



## Mithios (Nov 15, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you Gen. Choi for creating my base art which helped me get started in my martial arts, which continue to bring me joy.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 6, 2005)

blackbeltedbeauty said:
			
		

> Thank you Gen. Choi for creating my base art which helped me get started in my martial arts, which continue to bring me joy.


Me too. Thank you


----------



## Spookey (May 22, 2005)

In Memory...

The art of Taekwon-Do as created by Major General, Choi Hong Hi was passed on to my Father by way of the Oh Do Kwan Instructors Group during the Vietnam War.

Chang-Hon Taekwon-Do has provided a means of bonding for our family (from Father to Sons...)

For all the lives you have and will continue to touch, may your memory never be forgotten!

TAEKWON!
Michael "SPooKeY" Bateman


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 29, 2008)

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 6, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2008)

You do all realize that this thread was originally started when Gen. Choi died in 2002, right?  Not that this diminishes his loss in any way - but it's been over 6 years.

R.I.P


----------

